# Keto diet - How the hell do people lose weight on this?!



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Since starting DNP a week ago I've been following a Keto-style diet. I did low carbs a few days before starting so didn't have as much Glycogen to deplete.

After the Glycogen I had depleted, I lost a few KG. It's now a week later and I can't poo!!!!!!!

My weight is slowly creeping back up, purely because I can't poo as often!

I'm eating lots of broccoli, runner beans and spinach to get fibre, it's not helping!

Help pls.


----------



## Englishman (Oct 4, 2012)

Sounds like your not getting the results because your eating curry. :whistling:


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Psyllium husks are your best friend on keto.


----------



## Ca1908 (Aug 3, 2012)

How many calories are you having a day mate? you need to be under 30g a day of carbs to achieve the maximum results. is the fat amounts more than the protein?.I started off having 70% fats , 30% protein.

its working for me and no toilet issues!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Englishman said:


> Sounds like your not getting the results because your eating curry. :whistling:


That was 1 madras! If anything, I'd have thought it would've helped with the constipation..



Robbie said:


> Psyllium husks are your best friend on keto.


Will Google.



Ca1908 said:


> How many calories are you having a day mate? you need to be under 30g a day of carbs to achieve the maximum results. is the fat amounts more than the protein?.I started off having 70% fats , 30% protein.
> 
> its working for me and no toilet issues!


My first day was around 1950, haven't weighed any meat since then but they've all been the same cuts.

Necking 6g of Fish oils each day, ran out of EVOO this morning so I'll have to get some more from the shop. Definitely not hitting 70% fats though, I can't remember the exact percentage, but I'm sure it was 60P/40F, according to FitDay.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

GF had the same on keto...seriously buy some sort of laxative..psylium isnt up to the job.


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

4 teaspoons epsom salts mixed in water. drink. thank me later.....

o and probly best not to leave the house....messy


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

If your not afraid of slipping a cheeky finger the boots own brand supositeries will get things moving in about fifteen minutes. Literally beat every other thing out there and it's done and dusted in under an hour.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Tom90 said:


> I can't remember the exact percentage, but I'm sure it was 60P/40F, according to FitDay.


Flip that to 60F/40P.


----------



## Englishman (Oct 4, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> That was 1 madras! If anything, I'd have thought it would've helped with the constipation..
> 
> Yes you would have thought it would unblock you. Lol
> 
> For constipation i would use Milk of Magnesia, will sort you straight out mate. :thumb:


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

I'll try that Psyllium Husk and upping fats first. I'll buy some Senakot until it arrives.

@secondhandsoul there's no chance of me sticking anything in my ****!!


----------



## Yeahbuddy0211 (Dec 4, 2012)

I've found the opposite, going to the loo about 3 times a day. Consuming around 40g carbs on training days, with the majority coming from fiber which might be the reason why this is happening. The fat seems to be dropping off though, so I'm not complaining.


----------



## DrRinse (Mar 30, 2008)

Tom90 said:


> Since starting DNP a week ago I've been following a Keto-style diet. I did low carbs a few days before starting so didn't have as much Glycogen to deplete.
> 
> After the Glycogen I had depleted, I lost a few KG. It's now a week later and I can't poo!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


It's a common problem when switching from a carb heavy, fibre heavy diet to Keto. Your bowel moves waste along its path with circular muscles in a motion called peristalsis. With a diet that includes high amounts of fibre, the fibre shoves its way through making peristalsis redundant. The muscles will eventually recover and move properly again but don't stuff yourself with fibre, it's likely your previous diet has caused this. Keep up your water consumption and your moderate protein, high fat keto diet.


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

same happens to me when i keto ! You need to take fibre supplement and drinks loads of water.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Not enough fat. People often make this mistake on Keto. More spinach and mushrooms in butter and garlic. Yum


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Taking laxatives will leave you dehydrated you do not want to be dehydrated while running DNP. If you do go down this route make sure you drinking v8 juice or some electrolytes.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> Not enough fat. People often make this mistake on Keto. More spinach and mushrooms in butter and garlic. Yum


That does actually sound good! I have loads of spinach, will check the fridge for butter and mushrooms later.

My main fat sources are almonds, mackerel, EVOO, fish oil caps, and not so good sources like minced beef, cheese.



chilisi said:


> The extra weight could be from water retention from the DNP.
> 
> and if you can't pass your bowels, you will be slightly heavier, but you will be burning fat if your strict your diet and DNP is legit.


I've read about people retaining water on DNP, I'm on Adex at 0.5mg EOD, I didn't think I'd get the water bloat? My DNP is D Hacks, seem legit..



LeBigMac said:


> Taking laxatives will leave you dehydrated you do not want to be dehydrated while running DNP. If you do go down this route make sure you drinking v8 juice or some electrolytes.


There's a thought, I am getting sick of drinking so much water. I'll get some V8 juice in the shop on the way home from work :thumb:


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Tom90 said:


> That does actually sound good! I have loads of spinach, will check the fridge for butter and mushrooms later.
> 
> My main fat sources are almonds, mackerel, EVOO, fish oil caps, and not so good sources like minced beef, cheese.
> 
> ...


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Don't know what happened to my post??

V8 juice at 10g carbs per serving will kick you out of ketosis, so is a no go!

Try a stool softener like DulcoEase. Or do as I did after 4 weeks of keto and book a colonic. I lost 2" of my waist, all bloating had gone amd normal bowel moments where restored. I felt like I was walking on air for a few days after.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

its very simple

No direct carbs... that means no having things here and there with 6-7g of carbs in them... All these little things add up and will ruin your hard work!

it dosent hurt to have a tablespoon of EVOO directly down the gullet when your passing the kitchen either...

heaps of broccoli and spinach shoudl help with constapation a bit... but be warned, when you go back to carbs your first poo is like passing a football.


----------



## ZyZee_2012 (Jan 1, 2010)

LeBigMac said:


> V8 juice at 10g carbs per serving will kick you out of ketosis, so is a no go!


Really?

If you have under <20g/30g of carbs for the day, and it comes from two servings of V8 why would it kick you out of ketosis?

If its your only source of carbs, surely you'd still be in ketosis when you are at 20g of carbs per day? (providing of course you get no other carbs)

or was your statement based on having other carbs ontop of the V8?


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

10g of carbs in one hit would likly knock you out of keto. Ideally you should beai Inge for around 5g per meal. I don't know a great deal about keto mate. Better people on here than me. I've done it and used a BG meter throughout and I know v8 juice would hav kicked me out of keto.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm doing Keto right now been experimenting and in my oppinion everyone's carb threshold is different.

A few days ago I had a tall Starbucks hot chocolate as a treat that had around 21g carbs in it and it didn't knock me out as I was still showing ~180mg/dL ketones that night. I would also imagine they were high GI carbs.

I believe it also depends on if you let the carbs hit your liver or not. I remember reading somewhere that the carbs can sit in your blood stream as an energy source for upto 2 hours. If you manage to use them in this time then your liver won't be utilised and shouldn't hinder ketone production.


----------



## Tinkerbella (Feb 26, 2006)

I keto'ed for 5mths and so pretty much can feel your pain!

Best thing is keep it natural as possible - I drank a lot of water and a lot of coffee, also took a fibre supplement! Your body has to adjust in the beginning as its in shock, you might also need to make sure you are keeping on top of your iron intake (maybe supp this). Also something a lot of people don't realise is that citric acid can kick you out of keto, so watch what pre-made drinks you are drinking and also that anything you take to 'help' you doesn't contain any! If you keep swooping in and out I'm not surprised your body isn't sure what it is doing!!

Good Luck x


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Tinkerbella just reminded me with her comment on citric acid, stay away from "diet" soft drinks, some have a chemical in that can knock you out.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

ZyZee_2012 said:


> Really?
> 
> If you have under <20g/30g of carbs for the day, and it comes from two servings of V8 why would it kick you out of ketosis?
> 
> ...


If you have 10g of direct carbs in each drink that takes you to your limit. When you indirectly consume 0.1-2g of carbs throughout the rest of the day,in each food product bye bye ketosis

hence no direct carb sources..


----------



## ZyZee_2012 (Jan 1, 2010)

lxm said:


> If you have 10g of direct carbs in each drink that takes you to your limit. When you indirectly consume 0.1-2g of carbs throughout the rest of the day,in each food product bye bye ketosis
> 
> hence no direct carb sources..


Hmm, was planning on getting some protein in via BBW shake... 1 serving has 5g of carbs.

Never read about it kicking you out of ketosis in one hit, I thought as long as you were <20/30g carbs per day that meal timing didn't matter?

So you guys are saying, that meal timing does matter and there is a limit as to how many carbs you have have in a certain time frame?

If so, no wonder I never adjusted to Keto... I've stuck under 20/25g of carbs a day but never thought about how much in one hit etc. Also used diet coke as an aid, so no wonder I'd never 'adjusted'!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

We have given you the info you need.

your the only person who can listen and take it on board, you are reporting/complaining of not being that sucessful... so get it sorted mate:thumbup1:


----------

